# Your travel trips!



## Saigon

Given a few good travel tips have come up on the China thread, I thought maybe the topic deserved its own thead.

What advice do you have for people setting off on a journey - particularly to the Developing World?

I'll throw ideas in every so often, but just to get things started - 

1. Cameras are often stolen by brand name. i.e. kids are told to steal Nikons, Canons etc. An old journalist trick is to paint over any visible brand names, change the camera strap to something like an old guitar strap, and wrap some surgical tape around the lens barrel -  make your camera look like a piece of crap, in other words. This trick absolutely works - I have also been known to tell people it was broken. 

2. Buy a head torch. The first time I saw someone wearing one I laughed...but a couple of years on it is the first thing in my pack. It's great for hotels when the electricity goes off, and or for reading in bed even if the lights are dull. It's also great if you need to find a bathroom, key or use a mobile on a dark street!


----------



## Wry Catcher

The "minors light" is a must have, I use mine for riding the bike at dusk or in the early AM and always have it bedside at home and away.  

My tip is to pack less clothes than you think you need and think in terms of layers.  I've been caught in downpours so I always carry a light weight hooded poncho; I carry a small 'purse' which hangs around my neck and is hidden under my shirt for my passport and medical card as well as paper money.  I keep around $20 (or whatever currency) in a money clip and a small GPS, just in case (my kids put on my car a license plate frame which reads:  "Don't follow me, I'm lost"), in my cargo pants pocket.


----------



## Saigon

Wry Catcher - 

Those are great tips. 

I am also a fan of the purse (ok, I'm to call it a pouch!) under the shirt as an alternative to the more predictable money belt. The pouch is more comfortable for me in hotter climates as well. 

The light-weight rain coat or poncho is certainly a must have in monsoon climates - without one it's terrible when you leave the hotel in bright sunlight, and a half hour later it is pouring to flood the streets!!


----------



## The

hehe. I did not know about the camera. 

I never travel without:
1. raincoat
2. cell phone
3. emergency medicines 
4. lighter/torch
5. comfortable footwear
6. local maps/GPS
7. camera


----------



## Political Junky

Great suggestions.The head torch sounds good.
I too use the "purse" around my neck, a water proof parka, fleece jacket, one pair of shoes that work for everything, medicines and small umbrella. I can travel for three weeks with only a carry-on bag.


----------



## syrenn

Get your shots...and carry Imodium.


----------



## Esmeralda

Don't look like a tourist: i.e, camera around your neck, geeky sun hat, labels on your bags and clothes that proclaim you're from America, an American flag on your clothes or bag, acting like a stranger....blend in, essentially.  Learn some of the language.


----------



## Esmeralda

Political Junky said:


> Great suggestions.The head torch sounds good.
> I too use the "purse" around my neck, a water proof parka, fleece jacket, one pair of shoes that work for everything, medicines and small umbrella. I can travel for three weeks with only a carry-on bag.



I can travel for 2+ weeks with only a day pack.  I did that in Spain during the spring about 3 years ago.  This is like the one I use, except mine is 30 years old, from LL Bean and still working.  It's about 18" x 13" x 6" with a couple of outer pockets that add space.  I always take it with  me when I travel.  If it isn't my one and only pack, as it is on some trips, it is the one I use as a day pack while I'm touring around.  It's been used a lot and is still in good shape. 







I find, if I keep it light enough, I can move around all day with it if needed.  In Spain, I moved from place to place about every 2 days, taking buses and trains, and a small pack makes it so much easier and comfortable!  Have done that in other countries too.  I use a small shoulder bag with inner pockets for valuables and keep my hand on the bag at all times.  One pair of trainers.  Layers.  And a water proof windbreaker with a hood in case it rains or gets cold.  A small first aid kit, travel size for everything else, travel umbrella, etc.


----------



## hjmick

Don't forget your tickets.


----------



## JenCoop202

Avoid standing in the middle of the street with a huge map of the city, scratching your head and looking confused. Came around the neck goes without saying. At times it's unavoidable of course, but I try to at least have a smaller map haha


----------



## yazi

If you hold your child a lap child, try to book a bulkhead seat where you will have more room and try to eat good food and do not eat food like low class hotels...


----------



## I.P.Freely

Try not to look too American


----------



## bayoubill

talk like a Canadian...

say "oot" instead of "out"...

"aboot" instead of "about"...

etc...


----------



## hinlik

Informative post. I want to discus some important things. When you go visit for any country then bring essentially things like as the six month passport, Credit card like as cash, Medicine need for emergence, some dry eating food, water bottles, 2 or 3 pair of shows, camera, cell phone, and umbrella use a case of rain.


----------



## Unkotare

Aliceline said:


> I dont forget to keep torchlight, camera, water bottle, umbrella, emergency medicines, cell phone, snakes or dry fruits and extra cloths in my travel bag before going to travel. I think these are the most essential thing.





Yeah, can't travel without your snake.


----------



## Pogo

Score your carrying cash with a debit card at a local ATM rather than going to a currency exchange.  You get the exchange rate the banks charge each other rather than confiscatory exchange rates.


----------



## Political Junky

Pogo said:


> Score your carrying cash with a debit card at a local ATM rather than going to a currency exchange.  You get the exchange rate the banks charge each other rather than confiscatory exchange rates.


Absolutely -


----------



## Esmeralda

Political Junky said:


> Great suggestions.The head torch sounds good.
> I too use the "purse" around my neck, a water proof parka, fleece jacket, one pair of shoes that work for everything, medicines and small umbrella. I can travel for three weeks with only a carry-on bag.



My mobile phone works as a small flashlight.


----------



## Political Junky

Esmeralda said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great suggestions.The head torch sounds good.
> I too use the "purse" around my neck, a water proof parka, fleece jacket, one pair of shoes that work for everything, medicines and small umbrella. I can travel for three weeks with only a carry-on bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mobile phone works as a small flashlight.
Click to expand...

Do just switch SIM cards in your phone when you travel rather than buy a new phone?


----------



## Esmeralda

Political Junky said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great suggestions.The head torch sounds good.
> I too use the "purse" around my neck, a water proof parka, fleece jacket, one pair of shoes that work for everything, medicines and small umbrella. I can travel for three weeks with only a carry-on bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mobile phone works as a small flashlight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do just switch SIM cards in your phone when you travel rather than buy a new phone?
Click to expand...


Yes.  I don't get a new phone every time I travel.


----------



## SayMyName

Goodness, where do you start?

1. Don't think as an American you can go anywhere you want, and what you think of as "natives" are friendly, especially as a woman. Just check out the assault rates overseas of those who think this way.

2. Leave your darn smart phone anywhere but on the trail. Didn't you come to where you want to be for a reason?

3. Many people sleeping in albergues and hostels don't share your enthusiasm for plastic. It makes a lot of noise. Go to REI and get some water repellant bags.

4. Turn off your headlamp. It might be a nice toy you recently bought, but some of us have been out here for quite awhile, and our eyes have adjusted already. It tells people you are American, and that can be a dangerous thing.

5. Take less, but double of what you really need, such as a pair of pants, shorts, or T-shirts.

6. Keep your cash and all valuables on you, and in a money belt. In other words, the small size of a money belt should dictate what valuables you should bring.

7. Know a few important phrases in the language of the people in the nation you are in...it is horrifying to hear an American screech from down the road..."Raaaaaalf, I can't understand a word they are saying!"

8. People love Americans, they just think Americans are fat and crazy. Know this. It doesn't mean they admire you or want to be like you. They are indeed laughing at you, not with you.

9. Go to Cheaptickets.com or sites like that to buy your airline fair. I never cease to be amazed at the number of Americans who still shop their fare at the airlines.

10. If you want to adventure, then adventure, otherwise, go to Cyprus Springs with the other Bermuda Shorts. Many of us living and working overseas don't want the world to end up as a theme park.


----------



## Saigon

SMN,

Excellent tips. I agree with all of them, really, except for the head torch. In Africa I use it every day - toread at night in rooms with 25 watt bulbs, to find the path to the beach at night, to find the toilet when the electicity is off, to check the paths for animals when we're camping out and I need a bathroom!


----------



## SayMyName

Saigon, I wasn't really referring to those times of necessity. Mostly peeps in hostels, campsites, and such who are not used to using them, and manage to wake everyone else up when they put them on. Thanks for bringing that up.


----------



## Abishai100

*The Rex Raft*


1. disposable cameras (a great modern invention)
2. pocket flashlight (preferably LED)
3. thorough hotel research (a key to the comfort zone analyses of any travel destination, especially to the developing world):
    a. Five Super Hotels (from the developing and developed world) --
         1. Taj Lake Palace (Udaipur, India)
         2. Four Seasons Hotel Gresham Palace (Budapest, Hungary)
         3. Hotel Belvedere (Riccione, Italy)
         4. The Upper House (Hong Kong)
         5. Casa ILB il Bongustaio (El Salvador)


With materials and amenities foresight, travel can be philosophical.





Mohegan Sun


----------

